# Weber Kettle advice



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey guys,
   I have never tried to cook indirect on any kind of kettle grill.  I would like to cook a few racks of BB's tommorrow.  I could use some advice on method and fire management for a Weber 18"  kettle grill.  

                                      Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Cliff, start off with a small pile of unlit coals (15-20) or if you have the charcoal baskets that's even better.  Put your ribs on the opposite side and then add about 5 lit coals to the unlit coals along with wood chunks or chips.  Manage your heat through the vents at the bottom of the kettle and leave the top vent 100% open.  You're gonna have to add unlit coals probably about every 45 minutes to an hour, or whenever your temps start to drop.  Good luck!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Larry,
   What kind of time frame do you think this method should take?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks Larry,
> What kind of time frame do you think this method should take?



Cooking in the 240-260* range I'd guess 4-5 hours. Not sure if you foil or not but you might want to try cooking them in the smoke for 2-2.5 hrs, then foil for 45 minutes to 1 hour (until the meats pulled away from the bone a bit) and then back on the cooker for another 45 minutes to 1 hour to sauce and firm back up.  They're done when you can pull two bones apart and the meat tears easily.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2006)

Question:
When doing it this way...In what position should the top vent be? Over the coals, or over the food with the idrect heat? ... assuming no BBQ Baffle is being used.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Question:
> When doing it this way...In what position should the top vent be? Over the coals, or over the food with the idrect heat? ... assuming no BBQ Baffle is being used.


I do it opposite the coals to help bring the heat and smoke through the meat.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2006)

I decided that there would not be enough hours in the day to make it happen.  I am going to cook some ribs using this method.  I will have to research the baffle.  I hate it that I never ventured outside offset smoking.  Good thing I found this sight with folks who are willing to show you how.  Thanks all.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

Cliff, I loved my wsm so much I put off getting a kettle for years.
When I finally did, I loved it even more than my smoker.
The kettle puts a great smoke flavor into hamburgers, steaks
and chicken.  I still do ribs and butts on the wsm, but for a quicker,
outstanding meal, the kettle is fabulous.  

Just get it and use it for grilling, and then later you can look into
all the things like the baffle and the rotiss.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

The BBQ Baffle is listed in the links section...also I did a podcast with the owner of the company if you'd care to listen to it...he is offering a 10% discount on your purchase!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

No it won't! :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2006)

I ordered one last week and I'm patiently awaiting its arrival!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2006)

That does help.   Just to clarify, when speaking of unlit charcoal and adding unlit charcoal, am I to  assume we are talking about LUMP ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That does help.   Just to clarify, when speaking of unlit charcoal and adding unlit charcoal, am I to  assume we are talking about LUMP ?



Cliff either will work.  I use Kingsford.........


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2006)

Then it would be safe to say not to use matchlight.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Then it would be safe to say not to use matchlight.



YES!!! Do not EVER use Matchlight!!!!   #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

BFD, my wife tryed that in the kitchen 1 night!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":23ztx85t]BFD, my wife tryed that in the kitchen 1 night!



Is that why you want a new kitchen?[/quote:23ztx85t]
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 17, 2006)

The lighter fluid in matchlight probably should not smolder but a couple of pcs may not hurt.  I kinda like the tast of lighter fluid :^o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 19, 2006)

I've tried em all and the thing that I've found to be the best is newspaper that has gone through a paper shredder. I have a box full, I just grab a small hand full, put in the chimeny, touch a match to just one strip... Poof ! Haven't had use more than one match.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

I use (and love) the Weber starter cubes.  They light instantly and only leave a small cube of ash.

Hey Joker... nice avatar. :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 19, 2006)

I usually lit the weber chimney with 2 full pieces of newpaper for lump or briquettes.  Usually works fine.  But lately I've been alittle lazy and started using my gas burner on the side of my Holland Grill.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Fire ... 7Small.JPG


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Joker... nice avatar. :!:


Thank Wittdog, he made it.


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice avatar, Wittdog. =D>


----------

